# The Summoner by Gail Z. Martin



## dwndrgn (Mar 25, 2007)

The Summoner, book one of the Chronicles of the Necromancer is an intriguing start to a new fantasy series.  While there is much here that harkens back to some of the most recognizable tenets of high fantasy, Gail Martin has brought some new ideas into play.  I feel that this could develop into a marvelous new series.

Prince Martris Drayke has just witnessed his half brother’s violent overthrow of their father’s kingdom.  Along with his evil sorcerous cohort, Foor Arontala, Jared now rules the kingdom and Tris is on the run.  Watching his back and keeping him company are two soldiers and his friend the court bard.  Tris has to find a way to get to his uncle’s kingdom, which will offer him asylum as well as a safe base to operate from as he must remove Jared from power before he destroys the kingdom.  The trip is a perilous one as Jared has mercenaries out to find him and bring him back.  All the while he has to deal with the dreams of the ghosts of his sister and grandmother.  These dreams seem to have meaning, however.  Unbeknownst to Tris, he has inherited the talents of his sorcerous grandmother and is now the only summoner in the land.  While he may have the raw talent, he doesn’t have the knowledge or the skills to go with it.  As a summoner, he is the only person who can help troubled spirits cross over into the spirit world instead of haunting the world of the living.  Without the teaching he should have had from his grandmother, he must deal with these spirits as best he can.

Chased by slavers and mercenaries, Tris has only a few things on his side.  He has the safe haven he’s running to and the aid and skills of his friends and some new ones he makes along the way.  Secret identities, ghosts and vampires seem to follow this group wherever they go.  Will they make it alive?  Will Tris be able to control the spirits they encounter?  Are the vampires truly on their side?  You’ll find out as you get to the end.  And I’ll be picking up the next book to see where they go from here.


----------

